# Mehrere Plattformen



## javaPanther (10. Jun 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich arbeite derzeit daran die für meine Zwecke  richtige Engine zu finden und stecke derzeit ein wenig in Problemen bezüglich der Portabilität zwischen den verschiedenen Plattformen. Ich versuche, wie die meisten Anderen vermutlich auch, mein geplantes Programm auf so vielen Plattformen wie möglich zur Verfügung zu stellen. Als Hauptziel wäre hierfür Android zu nennen, obwohl ich auch gerne auf dem iPhone, WP7 und dem normalen Desktop PC (ebenfalls alle Betriebssysteme) entwickle. Die Auswahl an möglichen Lösungen ist meines Erachtens nach sehr umfangreich und teilweise unüberschaubar. Ich selbst finde die JME3 für mich sehr ansprechend da auf Java Basis, allerdings ist sie wohl "nur" für Android (2.2 und aufwärts) und die Desktop Systeme verfügbar.

Daher an dieser Stelle die Frage: Kann Jemand eine weitgehend Plattformunabhängige, gut dokumentierte, gepflegte und nach Möglichkeit OpenSource 3DGameEngine nennen?

Ich weiß, dass es leider eine Menge sehr spezielle Wünsche sind, allerdings würde ich mich einfach gerne einmal informieren, bevor ich sinnlos viel Zeit und Mühe in das Erlenen einer "ungeeigneten" Umgebung investiere.

Gruß und Dank im Voraus!


----------



## aze (12. Jun 2011)

Nicht Open Source,aber verfügbar für viele Plattformen:

UNITY: Game Development Tool

ShiVa 3D Game engine with development tools


----------



## aze (12. Jun 2011)

Ansonsten wäre WebGl eine Möglichkeit.Das ist aber noch in der Entwicklung und ist wie ich gehört habe noch unsicher.Zu WebGl gibt es eine Scenegrapgbibliothek: http://scenejs.org/,die einen die Entwicklung erleichtern könnte.


----------

